# Mi pc quema auriculares y equipos/parlantes cualquier cosa que conecte.



## facundodiazp (Mar 15, 2019)

*H*ola amigos tengo una pc que tiene un problema, cada vez que conecto en el panel frontal de audio o el panel trasero siempre, pero siempre pasa lo mismo me quema los auriculares*,* me rompió ya mas de 10 auriculares, yo no me daba cuenta pensaba que eran los auriculares,pero con el tiempo me di cuenta que no eran los auriculares o altavoces, era la pc*,* conecté un equipo de musica y lo fundió y los auriculares todos los que tuve los hacia calentar del lado derecho hasta que dejaban de andar o sentia que sobre calentaba pero solo del lado derecho, ¿*S*i alguien me podría decir que puede ser por que me pasa ésto?. La PC tiene 3 años recién la compré nueva pero no se que puede ser. Ayuda !


----------



## DownBabylon (Mar 15, 2019)

Cortocircuito o exceso de potencia, yo como prueba utilizaría unos audifonos baratos, los conectaría y sin reproducir ningun sonido , es mas, con el volumen a 0 verificaría que se caliente queme o no, debe ser el integrado.


----------



## facundodiazp (Mar 15, 2019)

Hola amigo *D*ownbabylon, sabes que me quedé sin auriculares de los baratos pero siempre los quemó cuando se reproducía un algun sonido, video, musica o juego. ¿Que sería*,* el integrado ? *D*e igual manera trataré de conseguir auriculares viejos o rotos y probaré en volumen 0 y sin ningun medio reproduciéndose.


----------



## DownBabylon (Mar 15, 2019)

El circuito integrado encargado de amplificar la salida de audio del PC, mas o menos son así y están integrados en la tarjeta madre.







De ser éste caso lo que puedes hacer es inhabilitar ese integrado (Dispositivo de audio) desde panel de control dispositivos, e instalar otra tarjeta de audio, puede ser pci o usb; ¿ Que modelo es la tarjeta madre?


----------



## pandacba (Mar 15, 2019)

La instalación de tu domicilio tiene toma a tierra?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 16, 2019)

Por lo que describes, parece que la señal de audio tiene componente de tensión contínua. 
Cortocircuito no puede ser, ya que en ese caso se dañaría la etapa de potencia.
Tampoco puede ser exceso de potencia, ya que los oídos no creo que soporten.
Una falta de toma a tierra no causaría un daño de auricular!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 16, 2019)

Yo conectaría una resistencia de unos 4,7Ω entre la salida "L" y GND a modo de prueba, y sobre esta mediría tensión alterna y continua.
Luego repetiría para la salida "R".
Esto *SIN *señal de audio


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 16, 2019)

Hola a todos ,si por un acaso hay conprobado una conponente continua en la s salidas de audio  esa puede sener quitada muy facilmente con auxilio de un capacitor electrolictico de unos 470uF x 16V en serie con las dos salidas.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## facundodiazp (Mar 16, 2019)

hola amigos muchas gracias a todos, esto es lo que más me gusta de los foros todos dan una mano, hable a un técnico le comente lo que me pasaba a lo que me preguntó si tenia toma tierra en casa y no no tengo. a todo esto me dice acentale un busca polo al gabinete de la pc y decime que pasa, y bueno resultó ser que a donde sea que apoyase el busca polo prendía la lucesita y hacia ruido y me dijo que esa puede ser una causa de que se quemen todo el equipo de música y los auriculares ya que al no tóner toma la corriente queda circulando en el gabinete y puse el busca polo en el panel frontal y trasero(en la chapita y tenia corriente cosa que me dijo que no es normal) y esa puede ser una causa y la otra es la fuente de la pc


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 16, 2019)

Lamentablemente tengo que desilusionarte!
Una falta de toma a tierra No puede de ninguna manera dañar un auricular.
Primero, una toma a tierra tiene la función de protección aterrizando todo chasis metálico a tierra(valga la redundancia).
Por otro lado un auricular, es un sistema pasivo, por el cual tiene al menos, dos altavoces electrodinamicos, lo que necesita de un terminal común, y dos terminales para canalizar las señales.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2019)

Por favor subí foto del integrado de audio , posiblemente haya algún capacitor en corto


----------



## pandacba (Mar 16, 2019)

No tenes idea de la cantidad de TV que supimos arreglar, por causa de esa tensión presente en la masa, de echo si mides con un tester entre tierra y la carcasa te medira tensión y si mides entre cualquiera de los dos terminales y la carcasas verás que tienes la mitad de la tensión de linea allí presente, el problema es que es CA y de 110V para la linea de 220, ninguna entrdad de ningún equipo esta preparado para recibir semejante nivel de tensión por lo que los semiconductores terminan fritos


----------



## facundodiazp (Abr 5, 2019)

hola amigos disculpa la demora de haber contestado recién pude sentarme hacer esto de desconectar la maquina abrirla y bueno sacarle fotos, aun no instale el toma tierra tengo que hacerlo, les comento que hace poco mi hermano cometió el error de conectar sus auriculares para una serie y le quemo lado derecho del auricular, y se que los quema por que hace poco repare unos auriculares chiquitos de esos in ear justo conseguí unos auriculares del mismo modelo que andaba solo el lado que se quemo los desarme los desconecte y conecte y andaba perfectamente, quiere decir que el que reemplace estaba quemado


----------



## fbollini (Abr 6, 2019)

Para saber realmente lo que sucede debes hacer lo que dijo *Fogonazo*


Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo conectaría una resistencia de unos 4,7Ω entre la salida "L" y GND a modo de prueba, y sobre esta mediría tensión alterna y continua.
> Luego repetiría para la salida "R".
> Esto *SIN *señal de audio


----------



## facundodiazp (Abr 6, 2019)

fbollini dijo:


> Para saber realmente lo que sucede debes hacer lo que dijo *Fogonazo*


hola amigo tendrias idea de como pido esa resistencia ? y cuales serian esas salidas "L" y "GND" y "R" ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 6, 2019)

facundodiazp dijo:


> hola amigo tendrias idea de como pido esa resistencia ? y cuales serian esas salidas "L" y "GND" y "R" ?



*"L" = Left* Salida del canal izquierdo de tus auriculares
*"R" = Right* Salida del canal derecho de tus auriculares
*"GND" = Grund *Tierra de tus auriculares 

El valor de la resistencia *NO *es muy importante, entre *3,3 y 10Ω *estará bien para realizar el control


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 6, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> valor de la resistencia *NO *es muy importante, entre *3,3 y 10Ω *estará bien para realizar el control


Entre 33 y 100 ohms mejor


----------

